# The north face yavapai... a possibility



## Draxxx (May 25, 2004)

Is a Yavapai a decent enough bike that i could upgrade to become a fairly good downhill/freeride bike? if so what are the reccomended upgrades. I know Disc Brakes and a better fork but could you steer me towards good brands and good parts. Im a fairly light rider, im about 125lbs. It currently has a Maniyou six fork and tektro rim brakes.
Thanks Drake


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

i have a north face backpack called the yavapai. they put their stickers on bikes now too?


----------



## Draxxx (May 25, 2004)

i guess so heh


----------



## poobah (Mar 24, 2004)

big guy ur def gonna need discs (hayes anchor hydros are nice), new tires and rimes, new drivetrain, new rear shok, and so on and so forth

if u dont wanna drop any money at all on a dh bike, go pick up a speacialized bighit spec (it goes for 800 im not sur ehow it rides but at least its meant for dh)


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

i live in yavapai county.


----------



## Draxxx (May 25, 2004)

poobah said:


> big guy ur def gonna need discs (hayes anchor hydros are nice), new tires and rimes, new drivetrain, new rear shok, and so on and so forth
> 
> if u dont wanna drop any money at all on a dh bike, go pick up a speacialized bighit spec (it goes for 800 im not sur ehow it rides but at least its meant for dh)


Its a hard tail, is that ok for really rough riding such as freeride? thanks for the disc brake help. i know the frame is an iron horse, im not sure which one , i can find out though. Im looking at getting the Fox Racing Shox Vanilla 125R. are these the brakes that you were talking about? http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=BR611C01
I dont have a lot of money so i cant go real high dollar. Im not planning on doing extreme downhill racing or crazy stuff just hard trail riding and maby some light urban stuff. do you reccomend any certian brands/models of rims?

Thanks fo the help! Drake


----------

